# Bremsscheibe verbogen



## Deleted 118538 (31. März 2010)

Sers
da irgendjemand mein bike an der bremsscheibe angelehnt hat ist die bremsscheibe jetzt verbogen. was kann ich machen um sie wieder gerade zu bekommen?
danke _chilla_


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2010)

Sofern der Schlag nicht zu schlimm ist, gerade biegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (31. März 2010)

ja aba wie schaffe ich es ohne sie in die andere richtung zu verbiegen? der schlag ist so 3mm stark


----------



## gerar (31. März 2010)

Hi,

wen es nicht zu arg ist, dann mit so was: Bremsscheiben-Richtwerkzeug

Gerar


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2010)

Indem du immer nur etwas druck ausübst und dann das Ergebnis kontrollierst, so lange bis die Scheibe wieder rund läuft. Um den Rundlauf zu kontrollieren, kannst Du durch die Bremsbacken peilen, dann siehst Du sehr schön in welche Richtung die Scheibe noch einen Schlag hat.
Bewährt hat sich auch beim richten nicht aussen auf den Reibring, sonder auf den äusseren Bereich der "Speichen" zu drücken, d.h. die Scheibe also "speichenweise" zu richten.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (31. März 2010)

ok danke werds nachher mal probieren


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2010)

haben das auch schon mal ambulant auf einer tour machen müßen.
geht zur not auch mit nem stock.

schnell + günstig wäre der ganz zum radladen,
das sollten 1-2 handgriffe + etwas in die kaffekasse sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2010)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> ok danke werds nachher mal probieren



Nicht vergessen die Scheibe danach mit Alkohol etc. zu entfetten.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (31. März 2010)

das entfetten vergess ich nie!


----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2010)

Es geht (je nach Speichenform der Scheibe) auch mit nem großen Schraubendreher, den man an der am Laufrad montierten Bremsscheibe ansetzt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man die Reibfläche nicht zerkratzt. Einfach durch die Speichen stecken und dann in die jeweilige Richtung drücken. Nicht zu stark und immer zwischendurch das Rad drehen, damit man mitbekommt, wann das Schleifen weg ist. Ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Slow (31. März 2010)

Ich würd die Scheibe ausbauen und auf einen Glastisch (die die meistens am ehsten ganz plan sind) legen und dann halt eben nach Augenmaß die Scheibe geradebiegen. Und immer nur kleine Schritte machen und dann kontrollieren. Wie bereits geschrieben wurde.
Hat bei mir schonmal so geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (31. März 2010)

Wenn man den Glastisch nicht mehr braucht - kein Thema.


----------



## M3Michi (31. März 2010)

Und wer kein überteuertes Bremscheiben-Spezial-Richtwerkzeug hatt nimmt einfach einen oder besser noch zwei Rollgabelschlüßel (Engländer).


----------



## fone (1. April 2010)

ich find das mit dem schraubenzieher ganz gut, da läuft man auch nicht gefahr den reibring in sich zu verbiegen.


----------



## steffenK (4. April 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wenn man den Glastisch nicht mehr braucht - kein Thema.



Geht normalerweise auch auf der Küchenarbeitsplatte, die müsste auch plan sein. 

Und wenn die Scheibe beim Antippen auf der Arbeitsplatte nicht mehr scheppert, ist sie wieder gerade gebogen.


----------



## CubeRace (4. April 2010)

Bis zu welchem Grad kann man den eine Scheibe wieder richten ?

Denn ich habe mir gestern auf einer etwas längeren Bergabfahrt meine *erst einen halben Monat und 220km* alte Formula RX Scheibe verzogen. So das sie einen *Seitenschlag von ca. 5-6 mm* hatte. Habe sie dann auf der Tour noch mit Handschuhen einigermaßen gerichtet, und daheim noch mal, aber ich bekomme sie nicht mehr gerade, so das sie immer noch verzogen ist und recht stark schleift.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. April 2010)

So lange keine Kante in der Scheibe ist, sollte das zu richten sein. Das Material (Edelstahl) kann das jedenfalls ab. Es ist halt nur ne Frage des Aufwands, sie wieder zu richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustking (30. Juni 2011)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Sers
> da irgendjemand mein bike an der bremsscheibe angelehnt hat ist die bremsscheibe jetzt verbogen. was kann ich machen um sie wieder gerade zu bekommen?
> danke _chilla_


   ich muß das alle 2-3 wochen machen kann das schon im schlaf


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juni 2011)

Was? Dein Bike an andere lehnen? 

Gerade biegen ist wirklich kein Akt.


----------



## dustking (25. November 2011)

kommt bei mir auch oft vor hab mir dann mal ein richtlehre gebaut


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

... was aber voraussetzt, dass das Ausfallende der Gabelhälfte absolut gerade ist und der Schnellspanner auch. Da ist das Ausrichten mittels Peilen durch die Bremszange genauer.


----------



## dustking (25. November 2011)

also es geht ganz gut bekomm die scheibe immer 100% gerade


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

Dazu musst du das Laufrad aber nicht aus der Gabel rausholen.


----------



## dustking (25. November 2011)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Dazu musst du das Laufrad aber nicht aus der Gabel rausholen.


 abe dafür gehts besser


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

Naajaa... einigen wir uns darauf, dass es zumindest nicht schlechter geht.


----------



## memphis35 (25. November 2011)

Ist wie beim Zentrieren . Kabelbindermethode = eingebaut lassen . Zentrierständer = ausbauen . Ich laß auch eingebaut und nehme sowas 







Mfg  35


----------



## dustking (25. November 2011)

das ist jetzt aber nur die erste Version wo ich gebaut hab um zu sehen ob es auch so geht wie ich es mir gedacht hab.
als nächstes mach ich das mit flachEisen usw wo ich dann auch Scheiben Größe von 140-210 einstellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (25. November 2011)

Ich würde dafür einen Zusatz für den Zentrierständer anbauen .

Mfg  35


----------



## Al_Borland (25. November 2011)

Der muss aber auch stabil genug dafür sein. Bei ner Bremsscheibe kommt's ja noch mehr auf den Zehntelmillimeter an, als bei Disc-Laufrädern.


----------

